# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин C7C3BADFD3CEFEFCF6057D61E8B1AB68

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: C7C3BADFD3CEFEFCF6057D61E8B1AB68 
Размер в байтах: 77313228

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:12, в том числе:
 безопасные:0
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

